# Ashuwillticook Rail Trail & Jiminy Peak - 6/18 & 6/19/05 (biking & mtb biking)



## skijay (Jun 19, 2005)

*Ashuwillticook Rail Trail & Jiminy Peak - 6/18 & 6/19/05 (biking & mtb biking)*

*Area:* Ashuwillticook Trail & Jiminy Peak Resort

*Date Biked:* 06/18/05 & 06/19/05
*Conditions:* Ash- paved trail, cool, sporadic showers.  Jiminy - sun & clouds, around 66, steep & wild single track, rocky service roads, clean fresh air!

*Trip Report:* 
My friend and I decided to go up to Jiminy and take advantage of the low rates at The Country Inn at Jiminy Peak.  Saturday was overcast with some rain on the way up.  I decided I wanted to bike so I went to the Ashuwillticook Rail trail which is at the entrance of the Berkshire Mall in Lanesbourough.  This turned out to be the best rail trail that I have been on so far.  Little did I know that 22km later I would end up at the Adams Visitor Center in Adams, MA.  It was a great paved trail that went past a pond and the Cheshire Reservoir. There were several spots among the trail to stop and relax and admire the beauty of the Berkshires.   I kept crossing the Hoosic river and at one part of the trail there was a waterfall (man made) where people were fishing.  

On Sunday after breakfast it was time to do some lift serviced mountain biking.  After a 5 year hiatus, I decided to get initiated again.  The only lift this time of year is the Grand Slam that  operates to serve the Alpine Slide and the mountain biking.  11 minutes to about ¼ of the way up the mountain.  The first trail I did was #14, which was some serious single track through the woods.  I admit it was above my ability and decided to bail at one part and walk down the Coyote Ridge trail.  Since it was mowed I kind of biked down part of it by traversing across.  As I approached the drop, that is when I walked the rest.  

My next 5 runs were down the summit road(s) and some up hill.  Basically I did the trails that went across the base of Whitetail and Widow’s Quad and down.  I had a blast.  I can not wait to return in July when the 6 pack is being used for the mountain biking.  I have a few pictures:

Riding by the pond on the rail trail:






The trail:





Cheshire Reservoir:





Sign:





Adams Visitor Center:






Asuwillticook Rail Trail:





Jiminy’s Grand Slam lift (my bike):





I think this is the Jericho trail:





A service trail I biked on:





The Whitetail Quad:


----------

